# The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway!*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/money.jpg[/img]


*A dozen lucky winners!*


*One $1000 CASH Winner... 


One $500 CASH Winner... 


Ten $100 CASH Winners*





As promised... we want to give back to the community and say thank you for your participation at the Shack!

*Qualifications: (Please Read Carefully!)*


Qualification period is from _*October 10 through December 31, 2008*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by November 30, 2008 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held on New Year's Day 2009 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum of 100 posts during the qualification period. (_*Minimum 25 word count!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have 100 posts as of 10-9-08 only need 50 new posts during the qualification period!* *<<<*
**Extra entries are awarded for the following:*

Members will receive an extra entry for every 100 posts INCLUDING your current post count!
*>>>* *Posts from current post count do not have to meet the "Minimum 25 Word Count" rule. NEW POST MUST MEET THE RULE!* *<<<*
For example: A member with 550 posts as of 10-9-08 will end up with 6 entries after that member makes the minimum 50 posts (a total of 600 posts).
One extra entry for a new movie review in the Movies | TV Shows | Hollywood forum (Maximum 1 review with minimum 250 word count)
One extra entry for a new equipment review in the appropriate forum (Maximum 1 review with minimum 250 word count)
One extra entry for posting your favorite film title and why you liked the film in The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway Favorite Film Thread (Maximum 1 with minimum 100 word count)
One extra entry for posting your sub make and model along with your final REW graph in The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway REW Graph Thread (Maximum 1 graph - must meet graph posting rules)
The Home Theater Shack staff will nominate members who they feel have contributed the most meaningful and informative posts during the qualification period. The staff will vote for the top 5 members to receive an extra entry in the giveaway. These will be nominated on December 15 and a vote poll held through December 25. 
_10 of your 100 posts must be posted in December 2008_
_No post-padding allowed or you will be disqualified without notice! (*Minimum 25 word count!*)_
**Qualifying Forum Categories for Threads and Posts*

Subwoofer Equalization | Calibration
DIY Speakers and Subwoofers
Manufactured Speakers and Subwoofers
Home Theater | Audio and Video
Home Theater Installation and Systems
HD World | Computers | Games | Media

Your equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway Qualification Thread. You MUST tell us how many qualifying entries you have accumulated (other than the staff vote)... including links to threads/posts that meet extra entry qualifications.

ALL CASH will be paid via PayPal to your email address on file here at the Shack. PayPal fees and rates are the responsibility of the winners.

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by November 30, 2008 in order to qualify.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

*This is an announcement thread only... questions and comments may be posted in the original thread.*

Best of luck... :T


----------

